# Vietnam Veterans Roll Call



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Line up....sign up....re-enlist today for the bennies

50,000 of our brothers are coming to town in Oct on the Moving Wall

Texas had 3,415 casualties.......been cullin through the list...looks like more than 500 from this area

If anybody knows any of these local hereo's....please post up...maybe we can do a special memorial to em

So come on all you big stong men....Uncle Sam needs your help again......

Post up your Branch of Militay service....the years served.....where you were assigned...and maybe a story or two from them years

The Wall is travelin the country for a purpose......if you have any old scars from that period of your life..........The fellowship and brotherhood of all on the wall can heal you


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Birdnester, I've been waiting for this per our recent PMs. I have a story or two and will get right back with you, but I'm busier that a cat covering up poo on a cement sidewalk right now. Perhaps tonight I'll chime in when I am only doing a couple of dozen things at a time. !  

Be back a little later on..............


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

The Wall is presently in the Upper Peninsula....this is where our Blue Northers come from............dang..it's already autumn up there.

Anybody know some of them Patriot Guards from this area?....hope they can ride in when the Wall gets here.

http://homepage.mac.com/hoofer/Personal14.html


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Isint Mont a Patriot Guard rider ?
62 to 66 USAF,lots of stories, none i want to tell.


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

*Usn*

Well,
Not Vietnam era, but just after. USN 1976-1982 FTG1 on USS Mullinnix DD-944. Looking back, I wish I would have stayed in..............

Dave


----------



## Oldeman (May 23, 2004)

60 to 61 USAF Having enough problems with nightmares and flashbacks to want to talk about any of them.
I'm going to try and make it all the way up to the wall. Previous two times I went, I could only get about 100 yards from the wall and could't get any closer.
God Bless and ride safe


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

*My Dad*

This is my dad showing off his shrapnel wound.


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

'63 - '66 US Army. 

Bob


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

'66 to '73 USAF no storys


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I have not served, but just want to thank all of you who did for your service and your sacrifices.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What Charles said...thanks guys and girls.

TH


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

birdnester said:


> Line up....sign up....re-enlist today for the bennies
> 
> 50,000 of our brothers are coming to town in Oct on the Moving Wall
> 
> ...


*I *was "Navy" on the USS Independence CV 62 in 1975 / 1976. My brother was in Nam. 1965 / 1966 Army "Armered Div. " . He lost several friends there. 
In 1989 we both had the opportunity to play live at the Reunion "89 "event at Herman Park. We played some copy tunes, and 2 Vietnam Vet original songs. "Recognition" was a song I wrote for Vietnam Vets, and my Brother my wife and myself wrote a better song about an exerance my brother had when visiting the wall called " The Black Wall ". We'll try to make Wall event this year.

*MB*


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*'Nam 1966-67*

I served in 12th Combat Aviation Group (Army aviation).

I have been to The Wall in Washington DC but have not seen the traveling wall (yet). When & where will it be in our area?

click here for more on 12th Cbt Avn Grp: http://mysite.verizon.net/wlfitz/index.htm

Howard


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

US Army, 1965 - 1970 Viet Nam, '67-'68 - Tet wasn't the holiday it was supposed to be.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Army 1965-1969. Vietnam 1966-67--1st Cav Division, 1/9th Cav and 15th Med Bn.

Got lots of stories but only go public with the light ones. I flew choppers and once the other pilot and I swapped shirts with the crew chief and door gunner for a flight when we were supposed to carry some Lt. Col. somewhere. The crew chief and door gunner were sitting in the pilots seats in shirts with Warrant Officer bars and wings, and the other pilot and I were sitting in the gun wells wearing shirts of a PFC and Spc4 when the Lt. Col. got on board. We acted like we were having an arguement with the "pilots" and finally crew chief rips off his flight helmet and screams "Well if you guys think you can fly this thing better than us, come up here and try it!!" The other pilot and I promptly hopped out, ran to the cockpit and then took off with the crew chief and door gunner standing beside the ship in our shirts with the bars and wings. 

You could have heard that Lt. Col. screaming for 10 miles as we climbed out to about 500 feet, made a turn and then returned to pick up the crew chief and door gunner. We thought it was funny as heck, but this guy must have had absolutely no sense of humor. After we finally managed to calm him down a bit and explained that he had been had, he called us a string of names that can't be repeated here and then never said another word to any of us the rest of the flight. When we landed at the destination he just walked off. No "thanks for the lift" or even a "kiss my #@$", just stomped off. Sure made for a good story over a few beers for us though.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Once when I was flying MEDEVAC we picked up a NVA officer who had been shot in the top of the foot and taken prisoner. We brought him to the Batallion clearing station for treatment, and two American MP's and a South Vietnamese ARVIN interpreter met the ship at the clearing station. The interpreter started interrogating him while the docs were looking at his foot. After we got refueled and parked, I came into the medical tent and the ARVIN and the NVA were really going at it with each other. Even though none of us understood a word of what was being heatedly exchanged, it was obvious that the NVA was playing the game with "name, rank and serial number and that's all you're gonna get", and the interpreter was getting more and more frustrated at not getting answers to any of his questions. 

Finally the interpreter turned to the doctor, told him that the prisoner had a bad toothache and asked if a dentist could see him. Well, we had a dentist who looked about 15 years old was kind of squirley, but directly he showed up with his little pouch. He pulled out a towel, spread it open on a litter beside the NVA and then began arranging his tools. The NVA began going ballistic and was screaming all sorts of jibber-jabber. When the dentist approached him, he clamped his jaw shut tighter than a vice. The dentist told the interpreter that the guy was going to have to open his mouth and there was a sharp exchange between the interpreter and the NVA followed by another pronounced clamping of the jaw. Finally the dentist just packed up all his stuff, told the MP's that somebody else would have to check the guy's tooth and left. 

The MP's then told us that this was that interpreter's favorite way of trying to get prisoners to talk. He would tell them that if they didn't start talking they would have their teeth pulled out one at a time until they changed their mind. Then he would use the "toothache" ruse to get a dentist to show up with his equipment. The MP's said they had seen him use this technique before and that while it ocassionally worked, it usually just resulted in a PO'ed dentist when he found out what was going on. 

Just as a tag-on to that story, when they finally left with the prisoner, one of the orderlies handed him a crutch. He looked at it, dropped it on the ground, threw his shoulders back, held his head up, and limped out of the tent between the two MP's. I had a lot of respect for that little guy. He was in the jaws of the beast and he looked right into its eyes with the same kind of defiance and courage as our guys at the Hanoi Hilton did.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

*Roll Call*

I was in the 498th Dust-off(medivac unit) in 69 and 70. I was responsible for fueling helicopters but I also flew as door gunner. I never stop to look at wrecks or serious accidents. I have seen enough blood.
PFD


----------



## txbigred (Aug 7, 2007)

Farmer Jim said:


> "Well if you guys think you can fly this thing better than us, come up here and try it!!" The other pilot and I promptly hopped out, ran to the cockpit and then took off with the crew chief and door gunner standing beside the ship in our shirts with the bars and wings.


BWAAAAAAAAAAa, I don't care who ya are, That there is funny!!!!!!!!!!!

Dave


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

US Army Feb 1970
Basic at North Ft Polk in Tigerland
AIT for Combat Medic at Ft Sam Houston
MAC-V Advisory team in Bien Hoa & forward at Tay Ninh Oct 70-71
(lived, ate, & sleep with our ARVN counterparts)
STRATCOM at the Pentagon
Army reserves in 4005th Medic unit on OST

Son is in Texas National Guard as pilot flying medevac Blackhawks, and is set to deploy next May to the sandbox. He is also qualified in the Apache.


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*US Nave*

1968 - 1972 Nam 69-70

Don't discuss nam with anyone others than those who were there. I simply tell anyone who asks, "You don't EVER want to be in combat as there is no glory, only fear and doing your job."


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

When I was 21 or so, my neighbor was a 'nam vet. Great guy and he would always wear his "Vietnam Vet And Proud Of It" cap.

One day at the apt pool, a wannabe stud popped off to a young lady. My neighbor told him to apologize. He refused and squared up. My neighbor told him again to apologize or he was gonna kick his arse.

Stud boy stands up and pulls out a frickin' knife! My neighbor stood up, pointed at his cap and said "Bring it on, I have killed better people for less." 

Stud boy folded up his knife, apologized and we never saw him again.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Didn't serve, had a sole surviving son deferment, But two of my best friends did and I'll post this for them.

Mike See, US Army: KIA October 67

Gerald McCoy 1-4 Charlie US Marines 67-68 Home in one piece, but dosen't talk much anymore about the war.

Thanks to all who served.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Jan.68---Feb 69 RVN Sgt./ USMC Quang Tri


----------



## rjohnson107 (May 21, 2004)

I wanted to say thank you to all who have served in this un-popular war. My father served in the U.S. Army infantry 69-70. Don't know his unit, etc. 
I do know he too came home with all sorts of demons and nightmares..i can understand why many of you are reluctant to share your stories.
He spent too many years trying to drown his demons..it finally caught up with him in 99'. 
I pray that each of you find or have found a more managable way to cope with this dark part of your past.
THANK YOU, SIRS!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

In the summer of '66 I was a medic with the 5th Marines in Chu Lai. The place was only just recently established. Everything was tents. Even the "Old Man" lived in a tent. The Sea Bees were trying desperately to construct permanent building but one big problem we were having was snipers. At least once or twice a week a sniper would shoot some guy off his 'dozer and as you can imagine, did not bode well for meeting construction schedules and dead-lines.

We were never just outright attacked within the compound but we did have our problems with the snipers. They would leave us completely alone for 3 weeks or so and then plink away at us every day or so for a while. really kept things off balance. Here are a couple humorous stories (I could post otherwise but I wanna keep it light) related to the sniper situation we endured for that whole summer.

1. We had one tent set up for a kind of recreational facility. Guys could go in and read or write letters or play cards or dominoes, etc. We even got a ping pong table while I was there. One sunny Sunday the joint was packed. a group of about 7 or 8 guys had a really hot game of stud poker going on a GI blanket located in the center of the tent.

Bear in mind now that in that place, at that time, noone carried any money. There was nowhere to spend it and nothing to spend it on. everyone would keep out 5 or 10 bux for toothpast and soap when the PX truck came around every 2 weeks and that was it. We even got cigarettes on rare occasions. And our selection was between Winstons or Cools. Anyway, come payday you just "let it ride". The guys in the game had all been incountry for quite a while and as a result they all had tidy little sums on the books.

I was in the crowd around the game and watching with great interest. There were hundred and hundreds, perhaps thousands or dollars in markers in a pile in the center of the blanket. The fun, relaxed part of this game had come and gone things were very tense and very quitet. 

Just as it came turn for one of the Marines in the game to bet, check, or fold he leaned forward on his knees to make sure the pot was right and at that moment a small caliber bullet hit him dead center of his right buttock. He flinced a little and then we heard the report of the rifle shot. We all looked at the wall of the tent in the direction the bullet had come from and there, if you looked really hard, you could see a tiny spec of sunlight in the field of dark green canvas.

Blood was pouring down the right leg of the guy that took the bullet but his concentration on his cards and his bet were never broken. We were trying to get the guy to get the doc to check his wound but he only said something about never being in a pot that big with a hand that good. He played out the hand and won about 1100 dollars. Now that's a lot of money to a Marine PFC in 1966 and well worth a bullet in the hind end to his way of thinking. He collecet his winnings and hobbled over to first aid with a huge smile on his face and a bullet in his ash. 

2. On a typical day in that place, even though we were about 75yards from the beach, the humidity was remarkably low. Good thing too because it got up over 100 degF every day. Fortunately it would cool down to fresh mid-90s over night. Our shower facility was a "water buffalo" which would pump water through a laughable series of plastic piping with a few measly holes drilled in it. You stand in as many of the little squirt holes as you could get on you, which in my case was never more than 3, and get as wet as you could. soap up and rinse off. 

We had a very primative little movie area set up on one side of the compound. It looked like a drive-in movie because there were berms of dirt arranged in semi-circular rows and 8' apart with a sheet of white canvas stretched across a jerry-rigged frame made of the same wonderful plastic piping use in our shower facility. All around and behind the back row was a trench to provide a measure of cover should one of our sniper pals pay us a visit during the movie. So far, it hadn't happened but you could never tell.

On this particular night it was a movie I wanted to see pretty badly. I was running late because I'd gone out with one of the Docs and a Marine escourt to provide medical care to a small village in the area. It was getting dark fast and I just went to my tent and shucked my clothes. Threw a towel around me and slid into a pair of flip-flops. Standing orders were that you must have your weapon and 4 full magazines of ammunition with you at all time inside the compound. No specific requirement that I recall about what clothing might be required. 

As a medic I was classified as a "non-combatant" and not officially issued a shoulder weapon of any kind. Just the . 45 Colt 1911. But we all had M-14s by what ever means, as well, so I grabbed mine and threw my ammo belt over my shoulder and headed off the shower. A quickie and I'm on my way to get a good spot for the show.

At one point during the movie a shot rang out. Couldn't see a muzzle flash or tell what direction the shot might have come from. In about half a heartbeat the trench was full of pizzed off Marines, grumbling about the disturbance of the movie. We waited and waited and finally a few more shots rang out. We began returrning fire, although I had no idea where the sniper(s) were. 

So there I stood, bangin' away with my M-14 when all of a sudden I hear this uproarious laughter all around me. I looked around to see what was going on and guys were rolling, tears in their eyes. Someone then hollered out, "Hey Doc, ya lost yer towel!!" I think it killed the mood for the fight on BOTH sides. Ya just can't shoot straight with tears in yer eyes...

I looked down and it was true. 'Cept for my flip-flops and my ammo belt I 'uz NEKKID! Would you believe me when I say that it was not one of my better moments? I know that there are guys that witnessed that scene that are telling that story to their grandchildren. But if I can possibly help it, and I can, MY grandchildren will never hear THAT story!


----------



## excapmarine (Jan 26, 2006)

Served with U.S.M.C., 69-70 Combine Action Platoon 4-3-6 Quang-Tri Province Hence, Ex-Cap-Marine..... Was Blessed to make it back in one piece. And I thank Him everyday!


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*The Pig Caper*

I can't beat WJ's returning fire in the buff but this incident happened to me. (PS..WJ, I liked my M-14 too! Felt like a real rifle rather than those M14 pea-shooters).

Fresh Meat



Food served in the Mess Hall usually came from the US. "Fresh" eggs were really eggs that had been refrigerated and loaded onto a ship on the West Coast and unloaded at Saigon or some other Vietnamese port and distributed to units. So was "fresh" meat (usually beef roast). Actually the eggs and meat were probably 3-6 months old by the time we got them (and tasted like it).

. 

When we were HQ'ed at Long Bien we were located between a combat engineer outfit and a MI (Military Intelligence) unit. There was an interior road that ran from the engineer outfit past our rear to the MI unit and then elsewhere. Behind the road was our helipad. The MI unit was commanded by a LTC who had a pig as a unit mascot. One night (around midnight) the pig got out and found its way onto the road behind our compound. Someone (allegedly one of our guys) stabbed the pig killing him and left him laying in the road behind us. I was on CQ duty in the Company HQ when this Major came bursting into the hooch about 1AM shouting about somebody killing the Colonel's pig. The Major wanted to speak with the OIC (Officer in Charge) and was becoming quite agitated. About this time the First Sgt (who bunked in the rear of the Company HQ hooch) came in and tried to calm the Major down. The conversation went something like this:



TOP: Major, you're saying there are pigs loose in our compound?

Major: No, Sgt, I'm saying the Colonel's pet pig got loose and one of your men killed it.

TOP: Sir, you're saying there's a dead pig in my compound?

Major: Sgt, the Colonel's pet pig has been stabbed and is dead in the road behind your compound. Somebody's got to answer for this! The Colonel was very fond on that pig.

TOP: Major, if the pig is dead there isn't much I can do for the pig, sir. However, I will look into it.

Major: Sgt, this isn't funny! I assure you someone will answer for killing the Colonel's pig. (At this, the Major turned and stomped out of the Company hooch).



TOP turned to me and said "Go wake up the cook. Tell him there's a fresh dead pig behind the compound and I want it butchered immediately. It's hard to get fresh meat in this place".



I never heard any more about the pig incident but I recorded it on the CQ Log for posterity. I believe there was pork on the menu that week.

Howard


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

U.S.N. Gulf of Tonkin Yacht Club and Delta River Boat Guide 1971 to 1975.


----------



## Rip (Sep 16, 2004)

'62 - '65, U. S. Army. God bless those who gave it all.


----------



## 69HEMI-R/T (May 25, 2004)

USMC 66-70 RVN 67-68 Crew Chief-Door gunner H-34 HMM362 Ky Ha until 9/67 then Hue Phu Bai. Very rarely discuss RVN with anyone.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Little brother and I tried to join the Marines in about 1969. Well I took the hearing test on 3 or 4 occasions and couldn't pass it. When I told the Doctor I was working in a forge shop making gun breaches and recoil chambers for tank cannons he just shook his head and said I was an idiot and needed to go back to work. Poor little brother had to go by himself. 

He never said a word about what happened in Vietnam until one day he and a guy that worked for us started talking about their experiences in the war. They were in country about the same time but Roy was in the Army and Bro was a Marine. I knew Bro did a lot of recon and had dysentery 3 times from drinking bad water. On one occasion he was flat of his back spewing from both ends when his fire base came under attack. He was too weak to get out of his rack and too sick to care if he lived or died. Then a rocket exploded outside his hooch and a piece of rocket fin ripped through the plywood front and lodged into the plywood back less than a foot from his head. Then he thought maybe he could just roll off this rack and get a little lower. He carried that piece of rocket fin for the remainder of his tour. 

We stayed after work drinking Beer and talking about Vietnam every day for the rest of the week. There were many stories from using Marine Corps issue ball point pens to repair automatic weapons to body bag escort. I'm trying to keep it light so we won't go into all that. He lost several friends over there and was able to find a few of their names on the wall. I asked him one day about all these guys having flashbacks and all sorts of mental problems. His attitude was they need to suck it up and get on with their lives. Yes it was bad, but now it's over. Get on with your life and don't look back. 



Roy drove a halftrack and claimed to be able to shoot the tops out of palm trees from great distances. He said the closest he came to dieing in Vietnam was his first night at movie time. He was sitting on some bleachers and about the time the movie got started he heard a loud boom and the electricity went out. He turned around to see what everyone else was doing and discovered he was sitting out there all by himself. Everyone else was in the bunker. Well he took off on a dead run towards the bunker and boom lights out. When he regained consciousness he saw the biggest man he'd ever seen in his life standing over him. The guy said are you alright little buddy and Roy asked him what happened. The big guy said he was running flat out didn't see poor Roy in the dark. They ran into each other in the dark and Roy was knocked unconscious. He was sure he'd been hit by a mortar round and spent the next few minuets checking to see if he had all his body parts.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

USAF, Nakhon Phanom RTAFB and Danang AB, RVN...'66-'67...that was a long time ago.


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Oldeman said:


> I'm going to try and make it all the way up to the wall. Previous two times I went, I could only get about 100 yards from the wall and could't get any closer.
> God Bless and ride safe


Ya gotta do it, take your time, after a few moments, put your hands on the names you knew, let the tears flow. Look around, you are not alone, others are doing the same as you, that is the important part.

It took me several tries, too, and after the emotions were back under control, I did a rubbing on the name of an old friend. They furnish paper and a crayon for you. I saw others just like me.

Since then, I feel much better, still don't talk about it unless with another vet, nightmares just turned into dreams, which is a lot better for both me and my other half.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Here's a couple of heroes...I don't feel comfortable with putting names here..a classmate of mine from (then) SWTexas State ROTC class of 1964...flying F4C was hit and ejected in August, 1966. He was not on the POW flight in '73 and his remains were returned in '88... he's listed on 10E as being from Kenedy, TX but was actually from Pawnee, Tx.

Another...his F-105 went down in May, 1966...I was on leave preparing to go. He came back on the POW flight in 1973...almost 7 years as a POW. He's known for his letter(s) to a certain women's publication who named Jane Fonda as one of the "Women of the Century."

For the most part, vets from that era are reluctant to talk about their experiences.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Here's a link to a Virtual Wall for Texas

http://www.virtualwall.org/istate/istattx.htm

_______________________

attachment:...from the mouth of babe's


----------



## gripper (Jun 7, 2004)

US ARMY '68 - '70

A btry 6th - 27th Artillery '69 -'70 Quan Loi (Rocket City)
I rarely speak about my experiences to anyone. The thing that really shocked me after my return was the release process. I arrived in Oakland in the middle of the night and began my processing. They were even brave enough to give us a re-up talk. It took 25 hours to clear all the different stations and physical checks. After receiving a dress uniform, they said I could go, released, no more Army. I stood there for a nano second before running to a cab. The shocking part is not having anyone check my mental condition. I made the transition fine after I learned how to deal with the nightmares and memories of a war that I was part of just a few days earlier.

That's enough for now.
Thanks


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

Was anyone at Danang (sorry don't know how to spell it)? My dad was in Vietnam and was in Danang, before 1970. I can barely get any information about it from him. I understand why but it will help me understand somethings about him.



(Thank you for your services and all that you have done for our Country)


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

gripper said:


> US ARMY '68 - '70
> 
> It took 25 hours to clear all the different stations and physical checks. After receiving a dress uniform, they said I could go, released, no more Army. I stood there for a nano second before running to a cab.


Thanks for making me recall my memories at good ole Oakland Army Base. I remember exactly as you having the long processing time but I remember all of us sitting in a bleacher section kinda like at a high school gym overlooking at big room with lots of WAC's pushing paper. Someone tried to lay down on the bleachers and a Sgt hollared that if anyone fell asleep and didn't answer if they called their name they would shelve their paperwork until they awoke. If you want to sleep (he said) we'll issue you a bunk but we won't call you if your name comes up. Not one single man wanted to stay in the Army an hour longer so we all sat there (I think some of us had already perfected the ability to be "alert" yet "asleep" and eyes open anyway!).

Like you I ran out the building and found another GI standing at the curb. I asked him if he wanted to split a cab to San Francisco International Airport. He said "yes" and we grabbed a cab. Got to SFIA and booked the first flight to Houston (National Airlines--left at 12:30AM, one stop in Vegas, then to Houston). Went to the USO upstairs. For 50 cents I rented a cot and the USO lady said she would wake me in time to catch my flight. Got a few hours sleep, was awaken & caught the flight. I couldn't sleep between SF & Vegas but did fall asleep sometime after takeoff from Vegas. Just as we came over El Paso dawn broke and I awoke, looked out the window and saw we were over TExas. Couldn't sleep the rest of the way, I was too excited. Landed at Hobby Airport, walked down one of those portable walkways they wheeled out to the plane and my family (Mom, Dad, brother & sisters) came running across the concrete and met me just as I got off the stairway. We had a group hug right there on the apron. It felt so good to be home!

Oh, and I'll never forget the plane ride from Bien Hoa to Honolulu to Travis AFB come back from Nam. As we were about to cross the California coast, the pilot came on the intercom (it was a commercial charter DC-8) announced we were about to be back in the USA. Everyone was looking out the windows and just as we crossed the coastline the whole plane erupted in shouts, whistles and applause. I think most of us teared up (I know I did). It felt so good to be back in the Land of the Big PX. First car I saw outside the Travis AFB terminal as we were loaded onto buses for Oakland was a 1967 Chevy Impala Super Sport 2door HT, red. Still remember that!

Howard


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Too all that have served our country, Thank you. Enough cannot be said for all that you and all the other men and women of our Armed Forces have given!! My dad and hero served in Vietnam. USAF, Major, 15th Tac Recon squadron, Able Mable, Tan Son Nhut AB, '62-'63 and 15th Tac Recon, Green Python Squadron, Udorn AB, Thailand, '67-'68. I believe he was shot down twice during his tours, he doesn't talk about his time over their very often. He has mentioned some funny stuff that happened over their but none of the bad stuff. He did alot of in-country recon missions with Special Forces groups to do BDA's (Bomb Damage Assesments). He has many books filled with pictures from over their, but won't show them to anyone. I wish he would tell me about them but he never pulls them out in front of me or family and keeps them locked up. I once snuck a peek and many of the pictures were horrible. I have caught him looking at a list of some fellas that were buddies of his that were KIA or MIA. God Bless you all.


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Reel-tor said:


> Everyone was looking out the windows and just as we crossed the coastline the whole plane erupted in shouts, whistles and applause.


Howard, the thing I remember most vividly was the lights. When we crossed the coast and saw the lights of Oakland/San Fransisco, it dawned on me how dark it had been at night in Vietnam. Some of it may have been the euphoria of the moment, but I swear it seemed like I was looking at a state fair midway out that plane window.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I would like to say a special THANK YOU to Birdnester. I'm not sure if any of the other vets feel like I do but I think that enough time has passed that I can look back at some of the funnier stuff that happend and smile a little bit. No it wasn't a funny time. No it is still not easy to talk/think about all that I saw, felt, did and feared. But I have found that focusing on some of the lighter moments is very calming, relaxing and theraputic. 

Since this thread has started I have remembered some pretty funny stuff that I haven't thought about in years and years. It feels strangely pleasant to have thoughts of that time and place that make me smile.

I am enjoying all the responses in this thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I'm with WJ...revisiting is probably a healthy thing. It takes a while to jog the old memories...I got to meet author John Steinbeck in '67 while he was waiting in Danang for his plane. 

Thanks, Birdnester.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Heres a site dedicated to those that fought in Nam. Thanks for everything that you have done.

http://chu65nang67.us/nam/vietnam.html


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Army, Northern I Corps, '68-'69....a long time ago and a long ways away. Fading memories of us as young men that are now not so young. 

The old stories seem a little rusty now that younger generations of Americans are heavily into Vung Tau real estate investments while others are on the line in Iraq and other hot places nearby... living it and sweating it as we speak. 
ntd


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Charles Helm said:


> I have not served, but just want to thank all of you who did for your service and your sacrifices.


just want to echo what Charles said. You guys have my unending thanks and admiration. I just graduated (1972)when President Nixon ended the actions over there.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I was but a baby when it ended. Thank you all for serving. I'm always proud to know a veteran. You went when you were called to duty. As Robert E. Lee once said, "There is no higher calling than duty to God and one's country." Again, Thank You. - Coach


----------



## cat. (Nov 27, 2006)

my pops was in 65-71 196th light infentry brigade us army.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

The response of some of the vets to this thread has made me think back a lot too .....'specially the ones that don't want to talk about it....and i think i know the haunting look that goes with that resolve. I was in the Air Force from '68 -' 72. Stationed on Okinawa '69 - '70 ....can remember marines would stop over at a base there....Hanson, i think.....they just wanted to get home ...yeah...i forgot about that look. don't know how...worked at the VA hospital a couple of years....saw it a lot there too.

I worked in safe place.......3ft. cement building.....no windows..........barbed wire....dogs. We used to decipher communication itelligence ...try to figure out when Charlie was bringin in supplies down the Ho Chi Minh trail.....then send over the Buffs ....B-52's (big ugly fat f---rs) and blows em up. 

http://pages.prodigy.net/johna/sobe.htm

I'm humbled to be in the presence of some of the Vietnam vets on this board.

My war was a little different.........instead of dodgin Charlie, i was being harranged by Lifers to "get a Haircut"...."check your gig line".... "i'll put you on permanent KP" ....your name is on the list, airman

The excess baggage i have from that era seem so trivial to what some of you guys brought back with ya.

On my way to Okinawa at an airport in San Francisco......was in my Uniform and some people spit on me ....called me a war monger......never thought much of it till i read on Hoofers site that it was a time when America forgot how to treat it's warriors. But i can tell you there are many people that'll still help out a GI ....hitchhikin in a uniform was a breeze back then....folks....especially vets would always give you a ride.....same thing back then when you'd talk to a WW II vet.......some...just wouldn't want to talk about it...others would talk your ears off.....funny how some can filter out the horrors and think back on just the good wild times......we were 19... the best years of our lives...the shining time.

I was in DC a few years ago but didn't go by The Wall in DC...... just felt unworthy............lucky is probably more accurate.......i don't think i know any 1 of the 50 thousand on the wall...checked my hometown...no-one familiar listed. I guess what i want most from the wall is forgiveness.......forgiveness for not givin it my all durning my service time forgiveness from the 50 thousand....i've been blessed with a continuing happy life while theirs was cut short..........to have nothing after age 19...they got ripped off. Why them and not me?

Maybe they'll tell me

..

.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

I was in one of the last draft group's, #79. My dad had been in the USN during WWII so it made him proud that I went ahead and joined the Navy. 72-75


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*Birdnester-Be Proud!*

Be Proud that you served your country and you did what you did as part of a large operation. Those of us that served did so because we either volunteered or were drafted. What's more important is that we served when asked. Some tried and some succeeded in avoiding/dodging service. If your orders would have sent you to some hellhole in the world, you would have gone and reported for duty. Not because you wanted to but because it was your duty to.

I think many vets would tell you that they wouldn't want to do it all again but they wouldn't want to trade anything for what they did do. An interesting thing has happened in the last few years. Those who didn't serve or who dodged service have come to realize that they missed something in life. No, it wasn't some pleasure but it was the opportunity to prove to yourself that you can face what life throws at you, perserve and survive. Some didn't survive. That, too, is life. No one knows their fate.

"Duty, Honor, Country" Those words mean something to those with character.

Please go and view the Wall. You served all those whose names are on it and those whose name would have been on it if not for your service. Your service, no matter how humble, made possible the functioning of military operations. We all served. Be Proud. (I don't mean to imply that you are not proud but I'm trying to say you should not feel your service was inconsequential).

Howard


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

USAF '72-'76. Draft number was 18, so joined the USAF to avoid being drafted into the Army only to have Nixon stop the draft 6 months after joining. DD214 says 4yrs, 0mths, 0days. LOL

Proud I served my country! I wish more would too! And, I'm grateful to those who made the ultimate sacrifice. And, I wish the govt. would do more for those experiencing post traumatic syndrome. Its real and those with it deserve more assistance in having to deal with it.

my .02


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

VA-25, deployed on the USS Ranger, CVA-61 from 1972 thru 1975. Made two trips across the big pond, Yankee Staion off the RVN coast for two rotations. My job was to make sure that the A7-E pilots hit what they aimed at, tweaked the radar, etc. When I said it was fixed, tuned or whatever, it was. I know I had a cake walk compared to what a lot of servicemen and women had to endure, so I took every assigned repair job very personally. Man, that was a long time ago.
I made it to the wall in Washington D.C. on a Memorial Day several years ago and didn't have a clue that that was the day for Rolling Thunder. Fifty thousand motorcycles make a lot of noise!


----------



## bayoudj (Jun 16, 2006)

Served on the USS Beatty from 68 to 72. Did not go over to VN but we were responsible for training of the reserve units and I hope that we were successfull . Sure wish I knew that they all came back ok. I continued my sevice and retired with 21 years active. The years on DD756 was the best.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I did not serve, but this is my dad when he was in Vietnam. He got his draft notice the day he graduated from college.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

US Army 61-64 RA (not drafted) 18618986 (you never forget). Buck Sgt.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Here's the info for the Wall in Houston:

Houston Military Affairs Committee
Greg Treacy: email [email protected]

Set up is listed @:
Veterans Memorial Park
1986 East Tidwell
Houston, Texas 
10/25 -10/29

Sounds like there'll be a Rolling Thunder escort from the Patriot Guard.

Pasadena Police are gonna escort too. Boy Scouts and Girl Scouts will be on the march.

The Wall is now on it's way to Broken Arrow, Oklahoma


----------



## MustangOrange (Jul 26, 2005)

RIP 1st Lieutenant Robert L. Springer, JR - my uncle who was 22 at the time and an Army platoon leader. He served our country until May 5th, 1968 in Kien Hoa, South Vietnam. He was 22 years old and was married. Robert died from small arms fire/grenade. His body was recovered.

His brother survived & was a USMC sniper. My dad also served as a Swift Boat Captain (Full Lieutenant, USN) (Patrol Craft Fast - part of the brownwater navy) until May of 1968 when he escorted his brother-in-law's body home to the states.


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

USMC 66-69; RVN I Corp 67-68 with 1/3


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I wanted to thank all of you that served, especially those of you that served in Vietnam. I want you to know that your sacrifice was/is appreciated by a lot of people. My dad did two tours there and one in Korea. He was a Ranger, but doesn't say anything about that. I know he flew both fixed wing and helicopters, but don't know much about where he was based. I remember that he flew Chuck Conners (The Rifleman) around when he was in Nam. He also did mail drops to the guys, and sometimes he would put cold beer in the container with the mail. He doesn't talk much about it at all, but I remember when the POW's were getting off the planes, he was glued to the TV, and he didn't watch TV.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

WORWAC Class 64-74W (helicopters)

Viet Nam Jan. 6, 65 to Jan 6, 66 (Gunships the whole time)

Fort Rucker Feb. 66 to Nov. 67...teaching TAC Instruments to more helicopter pilots 

Like everyone else I have funny stories and sad stories, happy memories and sad to tell, etched in my soul..but that's war (even though they called it something else).  

We were young, bold and bullet proof, full of p*## and vinegar. I wasn't aware until I returned that it was such and unpopular war and that we, the warriors carrying out his or her Commander and Chief's orders, were held to blame and ridicule. A generations of young warriors, following in the footsteps of history were denied their place in the annals of history, of warriors who fought to preserve this great nation. 

I am pleased to see that never happened again...each succeeding group of young warriors were treated with the respect due them...any criticism was directed to the politician and that too is as it should be. 

My story isn't one of battle but of belief in democracy...my roommate in flight school was a Hungarian refugee named Zoltan Kovacs, came to America believing so strongly in democracy that he joined the Army, became a pilot and died in Viet Nam for his beliefs...now that's believing. 

So many stories, so many young lives lost, but not in vain or wasted but as a part of the price we pay for this great country.  

So, though my belt line is wider and my hair line shorter, I still can suck that gut in, lift that balding head and salute those who continue to fight the battle for our beliefs.... 

I salute you all.


----------



## Marcus Lovell (Oct 9, 2006)

USAF 36th TAS Loadmaster C-130. Did three three month tours out of CCK Tiawan. Supplied to remote outpost and evacs. Some fond memories and some not so fond. Don't speak of it much, but was proud to serve, and am still proud that I made it back unscathed. Sure made me grow up fast.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*US Army Nov '69 to Nov '72*

I spent 18 months in Okinawa in an engineering battalion as a construction draftsman.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Navy...Tonkin Gulf Yacht Club, '64 to '67


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

USAF...lost my cousin, Maj. Robt Zukowski, in Laos in 69. 
God bless him for his sacrifice. Rest in peace, cuz!

http://www.pownetwork.org/bios/z/z003.htm


----------



## canman (Feb 16, 2007)

*Viet Nam*

US ARMY 1965 to 1991 Nam in 65 and 68, tank driver and eod,like many others, many stories but not for here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

1972- 1979 6yrs 10mo 14 days,2nd armored div,ft hood germany, never went to nam but saw a lot of the aftermath
had two brothers oldest went to nam jan 67 -68 other bro summer of 67 he went back 2 more times kia april 18, 69 Ronald E. Pongratz
A trp, 11th ACR.
we brought THE WALL to POC nov 2001WOW what a week that was.
we set it up on the beach and what a site it was to see.
we had school buses from all over the area, over 5000 kids in three days, the weather was not all that great but they came day and night. i helpped walk many of our Nations finest down the walkway.what an HONOR, the last night was the best and worst for me.

henry


----------



## JD (May 22, 2004)

USAF 366th TFW Danang. 66-67 & 69-70. Wife was AF nurse at Danang 66-67.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

USAF 432 USAF Hospital, 40th ARRS, 1968-1970, Tet Offensive Survivor. Seen too many dead to worry about the living much.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Have you gone to this site and read some of the Bio's. Man it got to me I found several I knew,including my uncle who was 2 years younger than me.
http://www.pownetwork.org/bios.htm


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

USAF 70-74. 

71-73, 8TFW, Ubol RTAFB Thailand, AC 130s (Spectre), Utapao RTAFB, Thailand, 73-74. Slow learner. 

Don't tell stories except to those dwindling few who get it. Have been to the wall on 4 or 5 occassions, made rubbings, etc.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Have you gone to this site and read some of the Bio's. Man it got to me I found several I knew,including my uncle who was 2 years younger than me.
> http://www.pownetwork.org/bios.htm


Bobby;

I had no idea the POW numbers were that high. CF?


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

USMC 68,69,70,71. RVN 69,70,71. FAC supergrunt. (forward air control, carried all the usual stuff plus the VHF and spare batteries) OOHRAH


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

*My dad in Vietnam*

My dad in 68' or 69', he was a helicopter gunner....


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

*On the Road with the Moving Wall*

Fall in Western Wisconsin...
Wow...

We've done some 'very' small towns
on this tour, but this is the first with
no town at all...

The park alongside the Trimbelle River
was chosen because it is the site of the
local VVA chapter...
...because it is absolutely gorgeous
...because it is centrally located with
maybe 6-8 small & large towns within
easy driving distances
...because it is SO quiet & peaceful,
except for karioki nite at the Gas Lite Bar

interesting...
Events in metro areas often are very
slim on volunteers, and here in the middle
of nowhere, we had beaucoup hardworking,
good cooking, beautiful friendly volunteers...

I camped under the fall-blushing trees
right on the bank of the Trimbelle...
...about 100 yards from The Wall.

'Doc' camped next to me...
...the first day, I visited with a fisherman
walking by my front door.
Excellant fly fishing for browns.
He talked a lot more than he fished...


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

...oh my gosh!

The corporate sponsership of The Moving Wall
by Blue Bell Creameries is awesome.

3 choppers on static display...
JROTC been on guard at the 'Soldier's Cross'
24 hours a day...
Marine, Cherokee & Boy Scout Color Guards...
300 Patriot Guard bikes...
Blue Star Moms working the info tables...
Free ice cream...

I was talking with a mom & her three daughters
yesterday... got the feeling they were home schooled.
I asked the oldest daughter,
'so, tell me what you think'...
...then corrected myself:
'no....... tell me what you feel'

She closed her eyes, and you could see her
going very deep within herself, then after a long
time she glanced up at me thru her tears and said,
'I am so very honored to live in this country'...

Blessings,
Hoof in OK


----------



## hi2utoo (Dec 4, 2005)

Outstanding job birdnester and thanx for the reports.

Les Williams
US Army, 384th "The Can Do Easy" LT454
71-75 Southeast Asia/Viet Nam


----------



## rodman (Dec 8, 2004)

US Navy, DaNang, Cua Viet, Dong Ha, and other places to numerous to remember. 1966 to 1969, Tet at Hue to other fronts. Supply only, minor combat. Did what I had to do.
In country, not on a ship.


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

The Moving Wall is now in Texas. Presently in San Angelo at Fort Concha.

My friend Hoofer 'n me were stationed there at Goodfellow AFB back in '68 and had many a bowl of chili at the Concho Corral. 

They'll be headed to Early, Texas on the 18th and will be in Houston on the 25th


----------



## deckman (Apr 24, 2007)

Volunteered for the draft in 71 cause I had a low number. Spent my time in Berlin & got to guard the lone prisoner left at spandau prison for a month. Guys that had too much time left for an early out usually got sent to Germany so I heard many stories of Vietnam. Thankful I went to Berlin & thankful to those who went to Vietnam.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Was hoping this would become a sticky, but until then TTT (yea I know bad word). Anyway, there are some great stories here and the ones you DON't mind telling ya'll ought to check this out this website from the Libairy of Congress.

Veteran's History Project

It's something that if you don't want to tell family, at least people in the future can see what happen to ya'll. Even if it was an unpopular War, let everyone know thru these tapes why you were proud to serve, so future generations can hear your story


----------



## pirogue man (Jul 13, 2005)

U.S. Army, Special Services, Nuclear Medicine, Walter Reed Army Institute of Research, Washington, D.C. 1966-1968. 

I was fortunate enough to have a degree in Zoology (pre-med) so was asked where I wanted to go. I told them I wanted to do medical research on the East Coast, so I was sent to WRAIR! Great duty station. Almost like the movie M.A.S.H. I was engaged in radiation research - you know, Cold War fears of a nuclear war. Looking at chromosomal damage to cells and DNA

It was very sobering to be next to the hospital and be around so many of those rehabilitating from serious wounds. I counted my blessings every day. I could have been sent to Ft. Sam to be a Medic and assigned to a unit in Nam. About half of my basic training company went to Ft. Sam and the other half became choper pilots and crew. Two of us went to Walter Reed.

During the '68 riots in Washington it was really strange to be locked in on the post and seeing combat troops cruising the streets and the city under marshall law. We wanted to be out there with those guys helping out, but were told the women and children would go before any of us - we were very protected individuals it seems. 

Richard S. Hall, PhD
Texas A&M University, class of '64
Houston, Texas


----------



## harley461 (Oct 12, 2007)

USS Oriskany when it blew up in 1966.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Great stories and A great service you did guys, keep them coming (the ones you want to tell anyway)


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Well?....the Wall left San Angelo and is now in Early, Texas.....will be in the Bayou City next Thursday


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Birdnester...You da man! 

When we needed Arc Light on the Ho Chi Minh trial..your guys (BUFFs) delivered...forget the garrison BS...you delivered. Aint nothing like an Arc Light....kinda like a summer tropical storm.

thanks from a lot of guys,

ntd


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Viet Nam*

U.S. Army 1965-1967...Viet Nam 66-67.......


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

1978 to 1998 U.S. Army Special Ops 55 delta E.O.D. tatical SSG seen more stuff than I care to remember. I have buried more friends than anyone should have to. I thank all of you that have served this great country. May God Bless you, keep you safe and give you peace in your hearts and minds. You have my deepest respect and gratitude.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

US Army 61-69, Viet Nam 67-68. DustOff Pilot. Not many happy memories.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

US Army 73-82, never "in Country" lots of stories none I care to share, no flashbacks thank goodness


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*US Army Corps of Engineers...69 to 72*

Wasn't in Nam, but was in Okinawa. No war stories. Just a deep appreciation for those that did go. Thanks...Vic


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Gentlemen,

I know its painful telling your stories for many of you. 
But we NEED your stories. We need to hear how it was. What was endured.
To know the truth.
I was just a kid then. But I've come to understand that ALL of you deserve my thanks. 
Thank you all. 

I salute you.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Along these lines I would like to say thank you to My uncle Melvin Woods who served in world war 2 korea and viet nam so thanks for all of your time Uncle Melvin.I proudly served in the U S Army july 79 to july 83 most of it in germany 3rd bt 84th fa pershing missle.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Gulf of Tonkin Yacht Club and PBR Mekong Delta River Boat Guide 1971 - 1972


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Two Oldies circa 1972*

Gulf of Tonkin Yacht Club and PBR Mekong Delta River Boat Guide 1971 - 1972


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

I can remember all 5 of us laying close to a river aand something long and heavey coverd the 5 of us at the same time


----------



## cpowell (Nov 26, 2007)

Cpowell U.S. Army 66-69
2 years in hell
Good men died, thankfully I wasn't one of them
No stories from me, sorry.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't have any war stories to share with you about my time in VN. I do have a story on my return to the States. I was on a hospital flight with a lot of other guys that landed at Sea-Tac in Seattle. There we were seperated in groups depending on needs to go to other hospitals across the country. My group went to Fitzsimmons Hospital in Denver. On our arrival at Stapleton airport we were met by a group of war protesters. We were called baby killers, warmongers, murderers, and a lot more that I can't post here. I saw the war up close and personal, I was a DustOff pilot. The most vivid memories that I have are not of the war but the hatred in the faces of those people at Stapleton. I, like many others, finished serving my time and quietly re-entered the civilian force and kept my experiences private.


----------



## scudrunner (May 21, 2004)

*Did someone say ARCLIGHT?*

1st Brigade Aviation Section, 101st Abn Div 1970-71


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

It's fittin that this thread resurfaced for Memorial Day Weekend. Had a good recon with me buddy Hoofer.....we're makin plans with some of our other cave-buddies from Okinawa for a Grand Canyon Floor trip next year. Exorcised a few demons with the walls healing properties. Took a tug at the podium for a half hour reading names from the wall....my apologies to the swabbies out there...got a hundred names down the list before it dawned on me the the abbreviation NA stood for Navy....instead of Not Applicable.


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Charles Kodesh 4/68-4/69 Chu-Lai Vietnam America 1st Division 23rd S&T.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

* Jan.17th 1968- Feb 12th 1969 USMC / Sgt.*


----------



## Reveille75 (Nov 15, 2007)

*I've got a story*

One morning after walking a ridgeline for what seemed forever, I could see the coastal highway. I think it was designated Highway 1 but I can't remember. My 21st birthday was a few days away so a plan immediately came to mind. We spent the next day humping over to the highway calling in false location reports all the way. I was a new E-6 and counting myself, my squad made 6. When we got to the highway, we flagged down one a local and paid him some mpc to take us to Phu Cat Air Force Base. As it turns out it wasn't that far away and we got there about mid morning. We were a heavily armed infantry squad and we walked right through the gate, they musy have thought we were part of their perimeter security although we were far dirtier than anyone around. The first thing we noticed was that nobody was armed. The place was so big and so secure that no one carried weapons. We found a place to stash our arms, we even took our helmets off. We went in a freezing room and had an ice cold beer. We were directed to another part of paradise were you could get a massage. As it turns out, a steam job and blow bath was also available. About four o'clock we headed out the gate and by dark we were back in the bush with a great memory. If I remember correctly, that was called "gettin over".
173rd
LZ Uplift


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

Reveille75 said:


> I think it was designated Highway 1 but I can't remember....The first thing we noticed was that nobody was armed. The place was so big and so secure that no one carried weapons. ...If I remember correctly, that was called "gettin over".173rd LZ Uplift


Yep QL1. You got a li'l taste of the Vietnam that about 75% of US personnel lived in a lot of the time.

For those who were not there, lots of books have been written about Vietnam combat operations, but FYI here's one about Vietnam noncombat ops:
The Other War by CR Anderson
http://www.amazon.com/Vietnam-Other-Charles-Robert-Anderson/dp/0446359483

(The same guy also wrote The Grunts)
http://www.amazon.com/Grunts-Charle...=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253718863&sr=1-7

Not popular, but pretty good books on the subjects for anyone interested.

BJ


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

My dad was in Veitnam,66 71 196th light enfintry brigade.


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*67 - 68 USN on SAR*

50,000

Click on this


----------



## johnft4 (Mar 27, 2008)

*1st CAV*

69/70
Pilot with B/227th Assault Helicopter Battalion 1st Calvary Division.


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

USAF 68-72 Bien Hoa AB August 69-August 70 3rd SPS, 81mm Mortar Gunner "Twinkle2".Lit it up at nite.


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Never saw action but in from 1971 to 1975 USN. 

I lost a few friends

GED


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

'67 to '71 4392nd CES USAF


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

*USAF*
1971-1977
26th Combat Support Group
"Operation Linebacker II"
B52 I was in was badly crippled but we made it to Thai border. Dec 18, 1972

I was 19 years old.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

U.S. Army 1967 - 1989
1972-1973 Bien Hoa and Saigon - 175th RRFS


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I did two tours, first one was in DaNang 68-69, second Dong Tam in the delta. Worst time was in 106 th general hospital in Yokahoma Japan, everyone in the place was blown to hell. Those army doctors treating us were great. Sure as hell was glad to get out of there. Just can't tell anymore.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

USMC 68-69-70-71-72. Nam 69-70-71.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The other thread about military experiences made me pause and think.

If you served in the military, if you served in combat, if you served in a top secret organization whose history is still classified...write it down, record it on a DVD, whatever, put it in a safe deposit box for your children and their children and so on.

It's your history guys, you made it, you survived it, it's all about YOU.

Don't carry it to the grave. Let your children know what you did...we all know why you did it.

Thanks again for your service and sacrifices.

TH


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

I hesitate to post here. I was in college in 63, and not knowing what I wanted to be and was going to quit and join Marines. Grandpa (WWI vet) and Pop (WWII vet), said they would kick my butt till I couldn't sign the form if I did. By the time my deferments had run out, had several friends KIA and others missing pieces come back.....they said in essence "Bad scene, don't go".

So a buddy and I joined the USMCR....Amtrac unit in Galveston. You went through regular boot camp and ITR with all the guys going over. The conversation between he and I has come up a couple of times that we felt like draft dodgers and should have gone.....but we are whole.

I feel small in the presence of all you vets! THANKS!

Later
R3F


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Went over with the 24th Evac. Hospital via ship in May of '66 with only 10 months to go. Started building the hospital across the road from the LBJ but in about October I was transferred to the 3d Surgical Hospital (MASH) due to a critical shortage of my MOS (715G Med. Records). Left 3 months early in mid Dec. '66 to attend my father's funeral. Requested an early out at Ft. Sam, (where dad is buried) and got it. The guy I was to replace had to take me to Saigon to catch the plane home.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

68-69' sarge/usmc


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Trouthunters response makes a lot of sense..

My father served in Vietnam.. I knew he was in the Navy but had no idea he was ever in battle until his funeral. He never mentioned a word to either myself or my mother. He passed away when I was 15 and he was 38. At his funeral his best friend and business partner told me "Jode I know Steve never talked about Vietnam to you but I will just tell you that your Dad was one bad son of a *****" 

To this day I would still like to know. 

Thank all of you who are serving or have served from me and my family.

JS


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

'73- '77 Air Force. No combat but soaked by jet fuel many times. The military was good for me. I needed time to grow up.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Army 1968 - 71*

Spent 3 yrs in the US Army. Had 2 tours in Viet Nam. We were a mobile gun ship company and moved many times in Nam. The 238th Aerial Weapons. The photo was taken in Quan Tri in the fall of 1970.


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

U. S. Army/1st Aviation Brigade/Lane Army Heliport, Anson, Viet Nam, 05April71 - 20February72.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Been there Done That*

NAS North Island 1Y;VA 163 65-68 :USS Oriskany VN cruises...cva34


----------



## eddiemac42 (Feb 22, 2009)

US Navy 62-70. An Loc Vietnam 65- 67 ARVIN Advisor, Other duty stations, Iceland, Cuba, and a Tin Can USS Basilone DD 764:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

U.S.A.F.
26rd Combat Support Group
1971 - 1977
was in country December 1972 thru November 1973


----------



## divesup (Apr 27, 2011)

I wasnt in Vietnam But my father served three tours there then was killed in a terrist bombing in Germany in 1972. I have met many good people that knew him over the years. I had the pleasure to escort the Traveling wall this year when it came to El Campo with the Matagaorda County Cavlary It Was A GREAT DAY and a HONOR to show respect to those who never got the homecoming they deserve whether or not your a vet this event is very worth the trip to see! Thank you all of you for your service


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I will only will talk about it to my contemporaries... and I did have the 'up close & personal' view that others did...


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

I've often wondered why we (Vietnam Vets) were looked upon with such distain when we came home and today's Vets are held in such high regard. I don't want to start a word war here; I have the highest regard for those who have served in any war. It's always bugged me and I just don't have an answer. Do any of you?


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Flat Trout said:


> I've often wondered why we (Vietnam Vets) were looked upon with such distain when we came home and today's Vets are held in such high regard. I don't want to start a word war here; I have the highest regard for those who have served in any war. It's always bugged me and I just don't have an answer. Do any of you?


Flat Trout, I don't have an answer for you. I always looked at Vietnam Vets as heroes. I've heard of the issue you mention of folks having negative attitudes but I do not know what it's about. All I can say is thanks for everything you've done for this country and for all your sacrifices.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Vietnam Era.
The period beginning on February 28, 1961 and ending on May 7, 1975, inclusive, in the case of a veteran who served in the Republic of Vietnam during that period. 
I enlisted on Feb 4, 1974, and never was in country, for VA purposes, I'm a Vet. But, I can never put myself in the same class as those who were in country. These Men And Women are My Heros! There are no words to say how much I respect you'al for what you did!

Thank you.

SP4 Villarreal, Carlos


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

My father and I are both Navy men, both of us carrier sailors. I served aboard USS Nimitz, and he served aboard USS Hornet. Dad was in from 66 to 69 and made one and a half war cruises. He worked down below firing boilers and it was hot and grueling work. So, several of his shipmates and himself put in requests for transfers to the swift boats. They were young and didn't know any better. They wanted to get out of that hot boiler room and see something. Dad did not get his request chit approved. His buddies did. When I was young, we visited the wall in Washington D.C. and dad looked up their names. I don't care if you are a peacetime vet or a combat vet... if you raised your hand and swore the oath, you have my respect. This nation would never have become what it is if no one was willing to serve. My hat is off to all of you Vietnam vets. God Bless you all!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I had an uncle that passed away last year. He was a Marine helicopter crewman and did two tours in Vietnam. He never said a word about it. I didn't even know he was in Vietnam until after he died. My second cousin flew F-111's and then F-4's in Vietnam. Three tours. He retired from Air Force as a Lt Col. His son was an F-15 pilot and I'm not sure if he is still in.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have nothing really to add to this except to say thanks to all of the vets who served. My Dad narrowly missed being sent to Vietnam. He joined the army and promptly got very sick, and spent time recovering in a hospital here in the states. While he was laid up, the presidential order went out that no more troops would be sent to Vietnam. He's told me a few old silly stories from time spent in Korea as an MP. He's shared a few that turned my stomach. He never saw live combat, but did witness some pretty sad stuff in Korea. My Grandfather had a purple heart from WWII combat. I miss him. Died last December. Thank you, thank you, thank you to the ones who served, and thanks even more to those who never got to come home.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

Fishwish said:


> U. S. Army/1st Aviation Brigade/Lane Army Heliport, Anson, Viet Nam, 05April71 - 20February72.


FishWish, those pics look so coastal. where were they taken? Maybe down the coast near Phan Rang AB.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Flat Trout said:


> I've often wondered why we (Vietnam Vets) were looked upon with such distain when we came home and today's Vets are held in such high regard. I don't want to start a word war here; I have the highest regard for those who have served in any war. It's always bugged me and I just don't have an answer. Do any of you?


One reason is that the liberal Hollywood media only made movies showing all VietNam vets as druggies, misfits, psychos and malcontents. The news media only portrayed them the same and only highlighted My Lai incident, etc. Walter Chroncite (sp) reported the Tet Offensive was evidence of US failure whereas it was evidence of NVA desparation and was a resounding defeat for the NVA (you NEVER heard that in the news!).

In short, the US media lost the war and aided in killing and wounding lots of GI's because of their biased news reporting. The US didn't militarily lose the war - the politicians and media lost it.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

USMC, I Corp, 69-70-71, Forward Air Controller.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Vet*

U.s. Navy 1962-1966


----------



## Easy Money (Mar 22, 2005)

US Navy - 1968-1972, USS Bigelow DD 942

and people ask why I drink so much.......


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Sammy Reeves from Austin High School*

I knew about this casualty for years because he was a classmate of mine at Austin High School and was mentioned at a class reunion. I just checked him out on the virtual wall website. I still remember his grin...he will always be 18. (I did not recognize any other Austin names)

Samuel David Reeves Jr
Lance Corporal

PERSONAL DATA Home of Record: Austin, TX Date of birth: 07/31/1950This whole page © Copyright 1997-2012 www.VirtualWall.orgMILITARY DATA Service: United States Marine Corps Grade at loss: E3 Rank: Lance Corporal ID No: 2469056 MOS: 0311: RIFLEMAN Length Service: 00 Unit: L CO, 3RD BN, 26TH MARINES, 1ST MARDIV, III MAFCASUALTY DATA Start Tour: 11/15/1968 Incident Date: 01/29/1969 Casualty Date: 01/29/1969 Age at Loss: 18 Location: Quang Ngai Province, South Vietnam Remains: Body recovered Casualty Type: Hostile, died outright Casualty Reason: Ground casualty Casualty Detail: Other explosive deviceURL: www.VirtualWall.org/dr/ReevesSD01a.htmON THE WALL Panel W33 Line 15THE VIRTUAL WALL ® www.VirtualWall.org

Page template 10/25/2012 C


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

I wanted to thank all of you that served, especially those of you that served in Vietnam. Been hearing a lot from vets, and I just wanted to chime in because without you men/women, I would not be here today. My father served in the South Vietnam Airforce. We were one of the lucky ones to get out of the country first. I was only a year old and do not remember a thing. I have been back twice to visit and it is such a beautiful country.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

This thread isn't about why our presence in Vietnam turned out the way that it did. It's about stories or recognition by those who served there so let's keep it on topic.

TH


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Reel-tor said:


> The main purpose of the TET offensive for the NVA was to show the world that the "people" of SVN would rise up and overthrow their government. It didn't happen! So I score that as a DEFEAT.
> 
> Domino theory - in 20/20 hindsight it didn't happen but as the saying goes "just because you're paranoid doesn't mean somebody isn't out to get ya". The Chinese and Soviets were helping NVA tremendously from a military standpoint. Our politicians FAILED us (meaning our military and our country) by handicaping our military response, i.e. we couldn't bomb the NVA airbases where MIG's waited to attack our bombers, we couldn't bomb Hanoi harbor, etc. They (politicians) did so because they believed the Chinese & Russians would militarily enlarge the war (more so than just supplying arms although it is well documented that the Russians supplied pilots to engage US planes).
> 
> ...


Reel-tor,
I am sorry you perceive my post as a debate to score. What you pointed out is true to a certain point.

a) Yes, the Tet offensive was a significant military defeat for the NVA given the confirmed casualties. Most historians agree with that posture. However, Vietnam, unlike other previous conventional wars....Korea, WWII, WWI, was not all about battlefield casualties and how many artillery pieces one can field. Vietnam was the test bed for Mao's "People's war" versus the superior western "conventional" armed forces, which already proved its validity in Korea. It was a political war and thus in the NVA as well as all communist armies there were always the political officer cadre who had the authority to override decisions made by their combat arms tactical counterparts. The Tet offensive was the turning point of the war and it was a decisive political victory for the NVA judging by the increase in size and intensity of the anti-war movement in the states after Tet.

b) Plenty of people before you have already claimed the defeat in Vietnam was due to the fact that US military power was not allowed to exercise its full mechanical and firepower to bear. In short, the fault was placed on the civilian leadership micromanaging the war. That sounded valid until one looked at the Soviet occupation in Afghan in the 80's, which dragged on for ten years and in the end, very similar to the US, the all mighty Soviet Union "Afghanization" the war, declared "victory" and retreated. The brutal Soviet Red Army certainly was not fighting with hands tied behind their backs. They fought with no-holds-barred mentality but yet in the end did they win? the Mujahadeens, whom now turned into the Talibans, were supported by the USA and the CIA, which was analogous to the NVA being supported by Red China and the Soviet Union.

c) During the bombing campaign against North Vietnam during Johnson administration, LBJ confided to his aides that his biggest fear was that a US pilot might accidentally or intentionally place his bombs on Soviet/Chinese transports in Hai Phong harbor and that would have brought on Hanoi to allow Chinese and Soviet combat personnel to enter the fray. Yes, it is tough to fight and win when one is not 101% into it. That is also the case with the current two wars we are engaging. US Marines are at war while America is at the mall.

d) You are absolutely correct that the biggest failure was with Harry Truman, who chose to brush off Ho Chi Minh and his plea for the USA to recognize Vietnam as a free and independent nation....free from one century of French colonial servitude. Major A. Patti, who had embedded with Ho during WWII years, personally took Ho's letter and Ho's Declaration of Independence to Truman but was stopped at John Dulles' desk and that document ended up in the trash can. Truman instead financed the French and provided transports to ferry French colonial occupation army back into Vietnam. That was the beginning of the first Indochina war and the year was 1945. Truman easily sold it to the American public the allegation that Ho was a communist and Ho's intention was to serve communist global expansionism....namely the Domino theory. Unlike Ngo Dinh Diem of South Vietnam, Ho successfully resisted both China and Soviet Union "offers" of ground combat boots on his soil in order to maintain his sovereignty. The border war against China four years after the fall of Saigon spoke volume of their fierce independence and nationalism. If the Pentagon think tank and Truman had been a little smart in history and culture, they would have realized that the historical and traditional enemy of the Vietnamese was neither the French nor the Americans. It was/is/and will be the Chinese and Chinese expansionism.

e) Yes, the concern of this thread is about the treatment of servicemen by the general public. To understand Flat Trout's question and to intelligently respond with honesty, one has to first understand how and why the war came about. The news media was certainly not the bad guy in this case. The news media did exactly what the news media was supposed to do....reporting the truth even if the truth was neither flattering nor righteous. Personally I am proud and appreciative that we, Americans, have the privilege of having the news media free to report what it saw/heard. I prefer to know the truth, no matter how unflattering it is, than to listen to faux news fallacies to* blindly *pursue that "light at the end of the tunnel" illusion. The news media is not supposed to be on anyone's side. It is to report exactly what happened without bias. The news media which is on "our" side is the one run by the govt and you can readily find it on Fox News.

f) To directly answer Flat Trout's question in a simple-minded fashion I'd say the negative treatment of our returning vets reflects the lack of comprehensive knowledge of the war, which was a lot more complicated than just how many infantry divisions we fielded against the enemy. The knee jerk reaction of the public also showed in general American population did have a caring heart for the right and the wrong even though the negative treatment/anger/hostility should have been directed at the people who managed the war instead of against the "instruments of war" who were taking and following orders without question like good soldiers were trained to do.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

mas360--your opinion of the media being "seekers of truth" and "reporting the true" varies from mine (witness your comment re: Fox and the recent election coverage by national news programs). As far as the media being on "our" side, I think the media should not further the propaganda of the opposition nor disclose military tactics or information that may aid the enemy. But, again, this isn't the forum.

However, I appreciate the discussion and won't comment further. 

Do you have a first hand story of your service experience that you would like to add? I look forward to reading it.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Reel-tor, once out of the war, I compartmentalized my service experiences and moved on with civilian life, worked non-skilled jobs, went to college, earned two undergrad degrees, been employed with NASA for the past 25 years as an engineer, got married and have two kids. I had/have no desire to look back into that compartment until my son graduating from HS and planned to go with his cousin to join the Army to save the world from terrorists who hated our "freedom". I sat down with him for several nights going through my past experiences, which was off the list of prior family discussions. We discussed the presence, global politics, Vietnam conflict versus middle east adventures..etc. The message I passed to him was to stay home, stay out of the business of killing people, get an education, develop a skill to heal and to build instead of kill and destroy. There was no glory in war and unless it was a clear and present danger to the country there was no moral value in proving your patriotism by robbing the lives of someone else's sons/fathers/husbands. If he was to pursue a military career, well, go in medical branch or be a carpenter....again, please heal/build instead of kill/destroy. 

I am very happy he took my advice, attended UT Austin, graduated and is currently employed with AMD (the company building semi-conductor components) as a micro-circuitry design engineer. Most of all, I am so proud of him spending weekends on volunteer work with Habitat for Humanity swinging hammer to build affordable homes for people who are in need. 
My daughter, on the other hand, also graduated from UT Austin with a degree in Chemical Engineering, decided to change career into dentistry. While working for Fluor Inc as an engineer, she did volunteer work at county health clinic assisting a dentist and found it to be more satisfactory to make hands on difference in someone's life than to build refinery plants for Saudi Arabia. She wanted to join the Army to finance her dental school expenses. I strongly objected for two reasons. Statistically speaking, one in five servicewomen reported, in surveys by the Pentagon, being subjected to sexual assaults by their males comrades and the majority of them had to swallow it as the system and the command have been prone to sweep it under the carpet and in many instances punished the victims instead of the perpetrators. Secondly, the military, in my opinion, is not a polite society and is definitely not the place for women. Once in, the Pentagon owns both your soul and your body. I absolutely do not want to have a daughter who smokes, drinks and swears like a sailor. It costs 150K for four years of dental school, my wife and I are willing to push off our retirement for four extra years to help her reaching her goal. We'd rather pay the price for her than she having to take the risks.

Sorry for the rant, that is the aftermath of my service experiences I'd like to share. The rest, which is rather dark, I'd rather keep them in an isolated compartment and try to forget about it.


----------

